# For girls: What's the shortest height you would date?



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

What's the minimum height a guy should have so you girls could date?

Edit: Oops forgot to make it a public poll it's ruined now.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

Around my own height which is 5'6.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm only 5 ft tall. I don't understand why height is so problematic to some people. If we can see face to face, then you're normal. If I have to look up to you, then you're tall (you better not whine about it because I will take that you're mocking my height). If I can see the very top of your head, then you're short (I've never seen this before)

sorry, blahh, my answer: I don't date.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Doesn't matter much to me because I'm only about 5'3"/5'4" anyway. Most dudes are taller than me, I don't usually have the option to go shorter than I am :b


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm 5'6 and I used to see a guy who was 5'2. I never really thought about the height thing and the fact that he was shorter than I was didn't change my attraction to him. However, in the interest of full disclosure, I _did_ used to have an enormous crush on a very tall guy, and the fact that he was very tall certainly added to his appeal.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Never been in a position to judge datability by height... When I fall for a guy, apparently I can go from seeing him as completely unattractive to cute, so I'm pretty sure the height thing wouldn't be an issue as long as it was within a normal range (ie. not noticeably inconvenient, like having to physically lift the guy up to kiss him or whatever).


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Shorter than those listed. Doesn't matter to me.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Preferably at least an inch taller than me, so that's 5'2" and above. You don't find many older than 18 that short unless they're a little person really.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

This thread is totally boosting my confidence!


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm 5'9 and have dated a few guys who are shorter and they had more of an issue with it than I did.

Dating is nerve-wracking enough for me, height isn't of primary concern


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm turned off by guys who are shorter than me, so he'd have to be at least 5'9.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

He should be at least an inch taller than me, which would be 5 feet.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

If it were the right person I'd go shorter but I've never been interested in any guy who was more th


Sorry lost my train of thought, there was a bunny outside the window! I don't have ADD I just, ooh look a bunny!

As I was saying I have never had an interest in a guy (well, since I was a teenager at least) who was less than four inches taller than me. I am 5'4" so that would be 5'8." My best friend is 5'10", my husband is 6'.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

lol Revenyn!

From a guy's perspective - I probably wouldn't be interested in a girl taller than I am. I would prefer her to be at least an inch shorter.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I voted 5'9". I like my men tall.


----------



## shortnsilent (May 30, 2011)

i think 5'7 would be a good height but it doesnt really matter, as long as theyre taller than me, but im only 5'1 or so, so its definitely not hard to find a guy taller than me!


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I honestly don't think I'd care if I really liked the person. The only thing that I can think of that might make me care is that I may feel self-conscious being taller, feel masculine or something, and I'm pretty tall for a female at 5'8.


----------



## tweedyrat (Jan 8, 2011)

This topic used to make me feel bad (still does a bit but I try to just think "meh"). I'm a very tall female but I don't see what height has to do with a guy's sexiness. However, it does make me uncomfortable how uncomfortable other people are about it. Whatever, if I did want to date a guy that was short (and he wanted to date me) then society can go f*** itself.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Interesting...Ive had girls (not from here) give me a hard time about being 5'7, and yes, not gonna lie, it does hurt, but this thread has been re-assuring


----------



## btryan (Jun 3, 2011)

So, I'm not doomed after all (5'6)?!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

5'5'' only because I hate questions about sexual mechanics (I'm 5'10'')


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

btryan said:


> So, I'm not doomed after all (5'6)?!


No not doomed, especially as if your user info is correct you're only 17 and thus could have four more years to possibly grow.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

not to influence voters in any way I'd just like to add that amazing things come in small packages.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks like I'm golden  (5' 11")


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm 5'11" and I voted 5'9". I've never been out with a guy who's taller than me but I would love nothing more than to be cuddled/embraced by a big tall man.  6" or over would be my ideal I think.


----------



## sugarcane (Feb 20, 2011)

I picked 5'3 I don't care as long as he is not smaller than me and being 5'3 that doesn't happen often.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't care about height. To use a cliche, it's what's inside that counts. Of course I'm barely 5'2" myself, so it's never come up. On the other hand, slightly short guys might be preferable for me because they'd be easier to kiss


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

opcorn - I'm 6'3" (~189cm), ladies. :lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I don't know. I know I could at least go as far as 5'5", which is my height. I think I could do shorter, but I've never had the opportunity. Most guys who were interested in me were really tall.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I can't imagine I would rule someone out over height... I'm 5' short and well... I can imagine 4'10" but I think I would prefer 5'-5'2" maybe... nothing over 5'8" if I really had a choice. But with love... you don't get a choice... you are with who you click with... who you connect with... everything else ceases to matter.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't really care much about height, but I think dating someone too much shorter than myself would be awkward. So I'd say preferably 5'2" and up. I'm almost 5'4"


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm dating a fellow who's 5'7", but I didn't really take his height into consideration when i decided to go out with him. things like this are so immaterial it's not even funny.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

At least 5'8 (my height),but I prefer them taller.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Shorter than any listed. I'm 5'8" and sure, if I were to go out with a guy way shorter than me then we might get some funny looks now and again, but when it comes down to it, I really couldn't care less about things like height. I'm just not bothered about what a guy looks like as long as we get on personality-wise, so I don't have any silly rules about someone having to be of at least a specific height. The only thing I'd be concerned about is whether he was okay with the height difference - just because I've known a few guys shorter than me who at some point expressed a preference for being with shorter girls, as taller ones apparently made them feel less 'masculine'.


----------

